# Flat panel LED



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Haven't used their LED panels but the rest of Commercial Electric products are lacking quality.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Haven't used their LED panels but the rest of Commercial Electric products are lacking quality.


I agree Commercial electric is usually way to cheaply constructed.
LED technology is being copycatted ...no way I would expect their LED
lights to be made with quality and the last thing I want is return trips


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> I agree Commercial electric is usually way to cheaply constructed.
> LED technology is being copycatted ...no way I would expect their LED
> lights to be made with quality and the last thing I want is return trips


My feelings exactly.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

But's it's LED _anywhere _i go now, being suggested and requested... 

I couldn't get away from them even if i wanted to with all the subsidies greasing their existence.

Yeah there's a lot of Chinese knockoffs , just watch labelings for '_reality_'

:vs_cool:
~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's one thing to have trouble with LED trims and those can be replaced relatively easily, but having to deal with "secured and supported" as well as hardwired, that could be costly. I haven't tried any of these yet. I like the fact that they are getting thinner all the time.


----------



## LifetimeLights (Jun 17, 2017)

I am unfamiliar with the brand however likely a private label brand. Regardless, most LED flat panels should have a thickness of about 1/2" with a small area on the back of the panel being about 1 1/4" where the driver is. That might not be the issue, getting it into the space might be a little challenging based upon the clearance. Hope that helps.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

2x4 edgelit Sylvania drop in lights PANELF1A/040UNVD840/24G/WH. 
Just shy of 80 bucks at my local Sonepar branch. Should be much less if there utility incentives involved. I replaced a few 4 lamp T12 fixtures with these last fall. They were brighter and only use 40w per fixture:thumbsup: With the utility instant rebate, I think I paid i little under $50 each for them


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*Hubbell*

Thanks for the replies. I am ordering a Hubbell CFP24-4140. Ordering one for trial fit. Edge lit. Total height is 1-21/32" including driver. I don't know yet if driver is movable or locked in place.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't have commercial electric product shoved up my asss.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> I wouldn't have commercial electric product shoved up my asss.



It wouldn't fit in you asss anyway because that would mean you would have to take out your pet hamster currently residing in your asss. 

Btw, how old is Hammy the Hamster anyway? :vs_laugh:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

bostonPedro said:


> It wouldn't fit in you asss anyway because that would mean you would have to take out your pet hamster currently residing in your asss.
> 
> Btw, how old is Hammy the Hamster anyway? :vs_laugh:


Really , really good post. I can tell you really know your stuff.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> Really , really good post. I can tell you really know your stuff.


Hmmm. You are talking about having something jammed up your asss and I am the problem? Your fake indignation is laughable.
I just hope when I am up late I dont see Sarah McLachlan singing some sad asss song in an animal cruelty commercial about the plight of hamsters because of you :vs_laugh:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is a gerbil you dumbass. Christ do you know anything?


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

sbrn33 said:


> It is a gerbil you dumbass. Christ do you know anything?



Sounds like you really know about what little mammals that people like to stick up their backside. :vs_laugh:


----------

